# Pecan Weevils



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

We have several pecan trees on our property, but unfortunately, they have been overwhelmed with pecan weevils the past few years. The evidence is shown in the form of a tiny hole on the outside of the shell with a small larva inside.

Does anyone have any methods for treating this problem? Spraying the foliage may not be an option because some of the trees are enormous and we don't have the equipment to spray the leaves properly. Any ideas are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump. I'm still having trouble with these pecan weevils. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

It kind of sounds like you can get away with only bifenthrin.

https://citybugs.tamu.edu/files/2018/08/Pecan-Pests-in-the-Home-Orchard-ENTO-083.pdf


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> It kind of sounds like you can get away with only bifenthrin.
> 
> https://citybugs.tamu.edu/files/2018/08/Pecan-Pests-in-the-Home-Orchard-ENTO-083.pdf


Thanks for the information! Do you think imidacloprid would be an option as well? Apparently, it's often used for systemic control of insects in trees.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know. I have seen it in other trees and for other insects. I don't use that chemical due to the effect on bees.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I don't know. I have seen it in other trees and for other insects. I don't use that chemical due to the effect on bees.


If it harms bees, I don't think I want to use it. If I can find a way to eliminate the underground grubs without hurting the trees or other insects, that would be ideal. We would probably have more pecans than we would ever need if it weren't for these weevils.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

domyown.com might be your best resource. Those guys are into researching labels and seemingly good at it.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> domyown.com might be your best resource. Those guys are into researching labels and seemingly good at it.


Agreed. Thanks for your feedback on this!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Have you contacted your state's cooperative extension? What do they think?


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> Have you contacted your state's cooperative extension? What do they think?


I haven't contacted them yet. I was hoping it would be as simple as applying a product to the ground for systemic results, but it doesn't seem to be quite that easy. I haven't been able to find a whole lot of examples online explaining what people have been doing to resolve this problem, so calling the extension may be the best idea.


----------

